# Happy discovery :)



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Sitting at the bench i noticed that Tex's Black heavy latex tubing had an outside diameter that looked very close to the internal diameter of green DubDub. I thought one might fit inside the other...and with a bit of spit it did ! 

They seem to shoot rather well together


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool setup, Ruthie. I just *love *that little fork. :wub:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks amigo


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

real sweet ruthie


----------

